# Markings and Patterns



## Black Rabbit

I've noticed a lot of you have some unique patterns and coloring on your dogs so lets show them off. I want to see all the interesting shapes and colors. Here's my boy Dosia he has some cool ones.










pink spot under the chin









under the neck









chest









He has little tear drops behind all four feet









The smallest white tip tail I've ever seen lol









He also has a bunch of white freckles around his ears and chest. It's so cute I've never seen white freckles either it's silly but cute.

Ok your turn show your spots.:woof::woof:


----------



## t1dirty

both of mines r one color and have lil to no markings.............but i like yours


----------



## Wac137

yes I love Dosia, I say post the pic of him smiling again just so I can get a good laugh out of it!


----------



## 9361

I love my white head, black nose pitt!!










lots of freckles


















Stripe up one leg









L patch on back (it was a heart when she was born coined... "shes got heart")









white on sides









patch on black ear, she has a white ear with black spots but I couldn't find any good shots of it









spotty mouth









This is Helena's mom Dixie (the dog that looks exactly like Helena, the white dog is Zena)








This is Helenas dad MD


----------



## Czar

awesome pics


----------



## Carriana

Loki has this weird all-seeing-eye/tri-force/Roxy symbol above his right hind leg.









































And the tiny white tip of the tail


----------



## Black Rabbit

Cool you guys! Both Helena and Loki have freckles that's great we should start a freckle dog club lol. Nice pics.


----------



## Carriana

I love Loki's freckles. They give him that "boyish" look


----------



## Black Rabbit

Carriana said:


> I love Loki's freckles. They give him that "boyish" look


:rofl::rofl: He's so cute gotta love Loki.:woof:


----------



## 9361

I love Loki! The only pic I think I've seen is your sig and avatar. He is a good lookin guy. I love that special marking. 

Did he develop his freckles as he grew? Helena did, hers are from sun exposure I think. She gets new ones all the time! lol They are all over her body.


----------



## Carriana

Shes Got Heart said:


> I love Loki! The only pic I think I've seen is your sig and avatar. He is a good lookin guy. I love that special marking.
> 
> Did he develop his freckles as he grew? Helena did, hers are from sun exposure I think. She gets new ones all the time! lol They are all over her body.


Loki says thanks 

His freckles on his nose came in as he grew but they are permanent, not from sun exposure. Our dog Brutus is mostly white with dark freckles all over (under the fur) that get darker from sun exposure.

You can see more pics of both dogs in my albums


----------



## piteazy

what happend to his leg?


----------



## meganc66

Rudi has funky white parts of all her feeties. i dont ahve any good pics that show it off specifically though  cute, guys!


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx

my boy has a nice white chest it makes him stand out since hes all one color...








he also has a beautiful color i have only seen one dog his color idk what exact color it is but i was told blue fawn and also champagne idk all i know is his dad is a blue nosed and his mom was a red nosed ampt idk the pedigree tho 
























he used to have a white dot by his nose but it dissapeared as he aged


----------



## Carriana

Shes Got Heart said:


> white on sides





piteazy said:


> what happend to his leg?


I think you were asking She's Got Heart?

Looks like ACL surgery but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wac137 said:


> yes I love Dosia, I say post the pic of him smiling again just so I can get a good laugh out of it!


Here you go a smile to brighten your day.


----------



## 9361

Carriana said:


> I think you were asking She's Got Heart?
> 
> Looks like ACL surgery but I don't know for sure.


That is correct!


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> Here you go a smile to brighten your day.


hahaha :rofl: looks like a monkey!


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Monkey dog.


----------

